# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Przewlekłe zapalenie żołądka

## bluangel

Witam Serdecznie 
Od roku  leczę  się na przewlekłe zapalenie żołądka jednak poprawa jest chwilowa zaraz po antybiotykoterapii którą lekarz zalecił w celu zlikwidowania bakterii  Helikobakter Pyroli .
Stosuje się też do zaleceń lekarza .
Mam pytanie  ,jak powinnam sobie pomóc ? czy istnieje możliwość wyleczenia tego zapalenia?

----------


## zacheusz112

> Witam Serdecznie 
> Od roku  leczę  się na przewlekłe zapalenie żołądka jednak poprawa jest chwilowa zaraz po antybiotykoterapii którą lekarz zalecił w celu zlikwidowania bakterii  Helikobakter Pyroli .
> Stosuje się też do zaleceń lekarza .
> Mam pytanie  ,jak powinnam sobie pomóc ? czy istnieje możliwość wyleczenia tego zapalenia?



Witam.
Oczywiście że istnieje możliwość wyleczenia zapalenia żołądka.Jeżeli ma Pani potwierdzone wyleczenie z Helicobacter pyroli,powinno się po antybiotykoterapii zacząć stosować inhibitory pompy protonowej(pantoprazol,omeprazol lub odpowiedniki)oraz oczywiście odpowiednia dieta.Te inhibitory powinno się zażywać w takim systemie np.na żądanie.Wyjaśnię to dalej.
Przede wszystkim powinno się wiedzieć co w tej diecie jest dla żołądka (Pani)nieodpowiednie i tego unikać.Jeżeli podejrzewamy że może nam coś zaszkodzić i można mieć problemy wtedy sięgamy po lek.I tu wyjaśnienie,jeśli uważamy że będziemy potrzebować leku przez dwa dni w tygodniu,wówczas jest go dobrze zażywać przez 14 dni.
Na dietę powinny się składać posiłki nie nazbyt obfite,nie powinny być spożywane nieregularnie i na szybko,nie powinny być nazbyt ostro przyprawione.Kawa nie powinna być za mocna,tak samo alkohol(którego podczas leczenia bym nie polecał,jak i palenia tytoniu).Powinno się także unikać zażywania niesteroidowych leków przeciwzapalnych,preparatów żelaza i potasu.
W leczeniu przewlekłego zapalenia błony śluzowej może dojść do tak zwanego zanikowego zapalenia błony śluzowej,i mogą  wówczas wystąpić objawy związane z utratą wydzielania jonów wodorowych,pepsyny i czynnika wewnętrznego,co może spowodować niedokrwistość mikrocytową  z niedoboru żelaza,megalocytową z niedoboru wit.B12,czy dysbakteriozy jelitowe.
Oprócz  diety stosuje się wówczas suplementację witB12 czy żelaza.Ze statystyki wynika że na część pacjentów leczonych z zanikowego zapalenia błony śluzowej,dobrze wpływała roczna terapia wit.C w dawce 1g na dobę,co pomogło częściowo przywrócić zdolności wydzielnicze błony śluzowej żołądka.

Pisząc ten komentarz wzorowałem się na artykule z portalu "PULS MEDYCYNY" -- autorstwa lekarza Marcina Murmyło.

Pozdrawiam i dużo zdrowia życzę

----------


## jarooo

Witam.1,5 roku męczę się z nawracającym zapaleniem żołądka, nic mi nie pomagało, leki takie jak Bioprazol , tribux , Wenter , Controloc, zażywałem garściami, stosowałem dietę lekkostrawną i wydawało mi się że odżywiam się dobrze, a bóle nie ustępowały. Dopóki nie przeczytałem o równowadze kwasowo -zasadowej, poniżej podaję linki, poczytajcie troszkę może komuś pomoże, bo ja zaczynam się czuć o wiele lepiej:
Dieta dla grupy krwi 0 | Dieta zgodna z grupą krwi
Zdrowe odżywianie kwasica zakwaszenie organizmu
ODKWASZANIE ORGANIZMU
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Sandra90

Witam,
chciałąbym zapytać o pewną rzecz.
Mam stwierdzony nieżyt żołądka, biore leki obecnie Proursan oraz Zirid. Od dłuższego czasu nie odczuwam już bóli, próbuje stosować się do diety.
Mam jednak pewien problem, ponieważ wiem, że nie mogę pić alkoholu, ale w kwietniu moja kuzynka ma ślub i zastanawiam się czy np wino mogłabym chociaż spróbować, żeby tak nie siedzieć sama  :Smile: 
Pytam na forum, ponieważ kolejną wizytę u mojego gastroenterologa mam dopiero pod koniec kwietnia.
Pozdrawiam

----------

